# FSW - Need help regarding Experience Letter Format



## Nish2006 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi All,
I have 12 yrs experience in IT industry and am trying to apply for 2173 code. As none of my previous company HR can give a detailed declaration, i prepared statutory declaration of same from my ex-colleagues (got the format from one of the thread here, thanks for that  ). I need help with the cover letter, can someone specify if there is any particular format to be followed or just mentioning that its not possible to get detailed exp letter for xyz reasons will suffice. Any format used by someone before will also be of great help. 
I am currently stuck with this, got my education qualification evaluated by WES and (again thanks to members here) have filled the application forms, please let me with this experience letter dilemma.
Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why would companies refuse to provide this letter?

And why on earth does CIC accept something from colleagues who could say anything despite not being in a position of authority within the company?


----------



## Nish2006 (Apr 26, 2014)

thanks for the reply, one of the reason companies doesnt want to give is because they don't have a policy to do that, i do get a designation and company leaving letter but that's it, no details about the nature of development and software i used and work with.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Nish2006 said:


> thanks for the reply, one of the reason companies doesnt want to give is because they don't have a policy to do that, i do get a designation and company leaving letter but that's it, no details about the nature of development and software i used and work with.



Any competent HR department should be able to provide such a letter. It really makes one wonder about business practices in other countries when they cannot do something as simple as this.


----------

